# Paige Davis Returns to 'Trading Spaces'



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

Paige Davis Returns to 'Trading Spaces'


tv.msn.com said:


> Paige Davis is moving back to TLC's "Trading Spaces."
> 
> The Broadway actress and TV host will return to the once-popular home makeover series beginning in January, the network said in a statement Thursday.
> 
> ...


Yay for the return of perky Paige, and double yay for the high-def goodness.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Mrs. Shadow is going to be glad to hear this. At one time this show was a real favorite.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Well hopefully then, this will "fix" the show...

We stopped watching shortly after Paige left... as it just was no longer enjoyable.....


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

I hope they bring back Amy Wynn Pastor as one of the carpenters.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Both Amy Wynn and Paige Davis, setting a new series link


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

Mavrick said:


> I hope they bring back Amy Wynn Pastor as one of the carpenters.


As long as they are doing most of the shows during T-shirt weather season, I'm game for that


----------



## DonCorleone (Jan 29, 2006)

Mavrick said:


> I hope they bring back Amy Wynn Pastor as one of the carpenters.


Been a loooooooooooooooong time since the wife and I watched it, but I don't remember being a big Pastor fan. Can't go wrong with Page, though.


----------



## Snoofie (May 29, 2003)

It has been years since I have watched a full episode. Even my wife doesn't like it anymore. Paige coming back will get my wife to watch and the HD will get me to watch.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Well hopefully then, this will "fix" the show...
> 
> We stopped watching shortly after Paige left... as it just was no longer enjoyable.....


Same here. When they dropped Paige, they dropped me as a viewer.

I will admit I've seen one episode of the "new" host-less Trading Spaces, and it sucked - the homeowners spoke to the camera "confessional" style and the show was kind of aimless, with the "reveals" being the worst part ...


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

Drew2k said:


> Same here. When they dropped Paige, they dropped me as a viewer.


Same here.

Specially since they dropped her because she likes to have fun.

http://www.outsidethebeltway.com/archives/2004/07/paige_davis_stripping/

http://www.realitytvworld.com/index/modules.php?op=modload&name=News&file=article&sid=1553


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Wow I guess I wasn't even aware they were still making new eps of that show. I just figured w/ Paige gone and you see all the old designers and carpenters doing their own shows on different channels these days that Trading Spaces had quit shooting new eps. Sure I still saw it on the various Discovery channels from time to time, but I just figured they were all repeats at this point. But hey Paige in HD, w/ new eps starting about the time a lot of shows will be MIA thanks to the strike, I just might have to check that out.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

My thoughts exactly.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

koji68 said:


> Same here.
> 
> Specially since they dropped her because she likes to have fun.
> 
> ...


Yeah, and doesn't the network realize that it is stuff like that which actually brings in the male viewer.  I have watched a few episodes since she left and they were very boring. The feel of the show was weird. I think the show on the whole may be past its freshness date, but maybe Paige can save it.

And I think it is funny that the network that was upset by those things is the same one that puts the guy carpenters outside in the heat with their shirts off virtually every episode. Double standard?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I'm all for equal rights...and lefts!


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

tsmacro said:


> Wow I guess I wasn't even aware they were still making new eps of that show. I just figured w/ Paige gone and you see all the old designers and carpenters doing their own shows on different channels these days that Trading Spaces had quit shooting new eps. Sure I still saw it on the various Discovery channels from time to time, but I just figured they were all repeats at this point. But hey Paige in HD, w/ new eps starting about the time a lot of shows will be MIA thanks to the strike, I just might have to check that out.


You summed up my thoughts on this perfectly


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Well hopefully then, this will "fix" the show...
> 
> We stopped watching shortly after Paige left... as it just was no longer enjoyable.....


I couldn't agree more, Earl! Without Paige there's nobody to rein in the designers from doing silly decor (Hildy's hay on the walls was the worst) just because they could. At least Paige would try to mediate in favor for the people whose house was being done!

I taped an episode several weeks ago to try and give it another shot and it was just boring! And that episode had my favorite of the designers, Frank, but I still couldn't get into it. I'll try it again with Paige coming back.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Nick said:


> I'm all for equal rights...and lefts!


Yeah if it is about ratings, just put Paige in that thong and do the show that way.


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

WOW! My wife and I stopped watching just after they cut Paige, as the show seems......well....how to explain it?? Weird! And I just asked the wife a couple of weeks ago if they were still shooting new episodes, and she simply didn't know, she said she thought probably not?? She will be happy to hear this, and with a true HD camera shooting the show, I will be happy with Paige in HD!! How could the old production company not catch onto the fact that Paige sells??


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

SDizzle said:


> WOW! My wife and I stopped watching just after they cut Paige, as the show seems......well....how to explain it?? Weird! And I just asked the wife a couple of weeks ago if they were still shooting new episodes, and she simply didn't know, she said she thought probably not?? She will be happy to hear this, and with a true HD camera shooting the show, I will be happy with Paige in HD!! How could the old production company not catch onto the fact that Paige sells??


I think she left voluntarily to do her Broadway stint, which is now over. They didn't fire her. That would have been stupid. Show tanked without her.


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

ebaltz said:


> I think she left voluntarily to do her Broadway stint, which is now over. They didn't fire her. That would have been stupid. Show tanked without her.


Nope, I saw an interview with her, and she said that the producers decided to go "with a new fresh format", thus she was told she would not be returning. You are right, the show tanked without her, and it was stupid indeed.:nono2:


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

SDizzle said:


> Nope, I saw an interview with her, and she said that the producers decided to go "with a new fresh format", thus she was told she would not be returning. You are right, the show tanked without her, and it was stupid indeed.:nono2:


Oh then they really were idiots. It will be interesting to see what they do with her back and what format adjustments they make.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

ebaltz said:


> Oh then they really were idiots. It will be interesting to see what they do with her back and what format adjustments they make.


Right off the bat, I assume she will be the on-air host again, introducing the viewers to the city, neighborhood, etc. where the homeowners live, introducing us to the homeowners, and introducing us to the designers and carpenters. I also would bet she would resume being the "money watcher", talking about how much the designers have spent so far, to keep them under budget. In other words, I hope she does what she did before Banyan Productions let her go!


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

And since they're bringing back Paige, I hope they bring back the original theme songs and day/night/day transition graphics!


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

My wife and I were losing interest in the show before Paige left. The designers were going too far doing stupid stuff like the aforementioned hay on the wall. And then there were the black/white rooms. There is no reason this show couldn't have a reasonable budget ($5000 per house) to do nice things to a room. These designers wouldn't live in some of the rooms they "designed."

And bring back Vern. He and Frank are the only designers I would let step foot in my house.


----------



## mckennaiii (Oct 23, 2007)

count me in too. they never should have taken her off the show. she made that show for sure.


----------



## mckennaiii (Oct 23, 2007)

i agree, vern and frank were the best.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Herdfan said:


> And bring back Vern. He and Frank are the only designers I would let step foot in my house.


Genevieve was really good too - shd didn't go all Hildi on people. (There was the male-Hildi, too, with the gray hair, but I can't remember his name ...)


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> (There was the male-Hildi, too, with the gray hair, but I can't remember his name ...)


You aren't talking about Frank are you?

Edward did some goofy things as did Doug.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Herdfan said:


> You aren't talking about Frank are you?
> 
> Edward did some goofy things as did Doug.


It was Doug! In my opinion, he and Hildi were more interested in pushing the envelope and being outrageous than they were in listening to the friends of the homeowners and trying to give the homeowners something they might like.

Thanks for posting the links - I alwasys forget that the "great internet" knows all!


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Like most of you, I lost interest when they lost Paige. Show just didn't have any life and wasn't fun to watch. Given Vern has his own show, I suspect he won't be back, but I agree that he and Frank did the best work.

John


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

The alert's up in the Recording Alerts forum: "Trading Spaces" - Paige Returns! - TLC - 01/26/2008 (Saturday)

I read that the new execs at TLC absolutely want to return to basics, and they will be extremely strict with budgets and time, so it looks like there could be some "tension" in the final day.

I can't wait to see what they do overall to the show, but I hope they bring back the old theme music!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Drew, thanks for that heads up... I know Mrs. Shadow is very excited about this.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Do you ever wonder what happens after the show, after they leave, when someone doesn't like their room? I'd like to see them come back after a certain amount of time and see if they made any changes.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

theratpatrol said:


> Do you ever wonder what happens after the show, after they leave, when someone doesn't like their room? I'd like to see them come back after a certain amount of time and see if they made any changes.


There have been shows aqbout that. Some of the owners totally hated what was done and changed everything.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

theratpatrol said:


> Do you ever wonder what happens after the show, after they leave, when someone doesn't like their room? I'd like to see them come back after a certain amount of time and see if they made any changes.


For the last couple of seasons, the end the show by going to back to each house 2 weeks later to see what the owners changed. Some have completely undone everything done on the show, other's haven't changed a thing.


----------



## fredandbetty (Jan 28, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Well hopefully then, this will "fix" the show...
> 
> We stopped watching shortly after Paige left... as it just was no longer enjoyable.....


Same here Earl, We couldn't see how the show would be any good, and from the ratings, it wasn't.
Already set a series link on BOTH tv's!   Always liked Gen's work, Edward was a cool guy too, Hildi's hay on the walls was WAY out there, and Doug - well he's just Doug ( you know what you are getting with him! )LOL! " That's the way we are doing it and I'm right and that's all there is to that" LOL!!
Made for an enjoyable evening in on Saturday though...


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Well, we're set up to record. Let's see what Mrs. Shadow's review is. She was quite a fan of this show but has since moved on to more hard-core decorating shows.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Paige Davis looks really good in HD. 

Didn't like Hildi's rings on the wall though.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

theratpatrol said:


> Paige Davis looks really good in HD.
> 
> Didn't like Hildi's rings on the wall though.


Neither did we in my household, sorry Hildi finding crap to stick to the wall got old real fast a few years back, it hasn't gotten any "fresher" just because she took some time off. It was good to see Paige again though. Also one thing that I did like from the "Paigeless" version of Trading Spaces was them going back two weeks later and checking on what people had changed, i'd like to see them bring that back with Paige, heck have Paige be the one who goes back in two weeks!


----------



## fredandbetty (Jan 28, 2007)

theratpatrol said:


> Paige Davis looks really good in HD.
> 
> Didn't like Hildi's rings on the wall though.


Paige looked Awesome in HD!  
Hildi looked good also, and i wasn't sure about the rings either! LOL!! but the two families are closer now which is good


----------



## BLWedge09 (Jan 6, 2007)

I might just have to check out the Paige eps again now. I think I've watched it once since she left. I know it's not really the same type of show, but I've kind of moved on to Sell This House on A&E with Tanya Memme....


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I liked having Paige back but couldn't stand her hair. It reminded me of a wig or a cheap costume a Halloween ...


----------



## jeffwltrs (Apr 2, 2006)

+1 on the hair!


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

It was good having Paige back. Hilde not so much. Doug looks like he either has AIDS or is anorexic. Mix in a steak dude. And what happened to your "Moving Up" show?


----------



## Snoofie (May 29, 2003)

My wife and I were excited to see Paige back on the show, which we abandoned after she was fired, but realized after watching about half of the new episode that we don't like the show anymore. There are many more shows that I think are done better on HGTV and the Trading Spaces format doesn't really interest us anymore. We still might catch an episode or two in passing, but it won't be a regular watch for us.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

This one seems to get the Mrs. Shadow seal of approval. I haven't seen more of a minute of it though.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

Nice to have Paige back but wish the shows weren't so "psychologically" oriented. First the divorced couple and then the daughter trying to prove to her mom that she was as good as her brother. Too melodramatic for my taste. And Doug definitely looks sick - never seen him so thin! I love Frank (he's always been my favorite) and Laurie's good too because she really tries to make things beautiful but I don't understand why they keep Hilde on - she doesn't care about the homeowners and what would work for them. It's one thing to push the envelope in trying to 'expand someone's horizon' but putting all those holes in the wall to put on those silly rings means they can't even undo it! Ditto with the straw, feathers, silk flowers and every other strange wall treatment she has ever done.

I also wish they would put the '2 weeks later' feature back. The few times I watched it in the last couple of years, that change was one that I liked.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

BLWedge09 said:


> but I've kind of moved on to Sell This House on A&E with Tanya Memme....


Have you seen the one where she takes a Sawzall to the iron bars on a window? She is a player.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

OMG! :eek2:



Spoiler



What was up with those cardboard rolls on the wall?!? This show might do better if it didn't have such wild decorators. But I guess thats what makes it interesting? I don't know, too crazy for me though.


----------

